# Posting location questions



## murrdawg (2 Jun 2011)

Hi all,

Finally got my first draft list of potential postings. Wondering if a. anyone can provide a name of a GOOD real estate agent in the following areas and b. if anyone has any idea about what the positions might entail (Some I have a position  number for), or even people who are currently in those positions.

The ones I have a faint idea but would like to have a name of a GOOD real estate agent:

Comox WTIS MMO
North Bay WTIS MMO
Winnipeg WTIS MMO

The ones I have no idea:

Winnipeg 1 Air CAD 80732, 80480, 68156
Ottawa (would also like to know whereabouts in Ottawa the units are located...)
ADM(IM) PMPR - IM/IT Proj 62582
CANOSCOM - OP HQ 303190
DGAEPM - Air Force Project/LCMM 291089
DGAEPM - Justas UAV project/LCMM
CAS D Air Prog - Strategic HQ 63680
CDI - 178597
CDI - 313257
DIMEI - Engineering 62433
DIMEI - Engineering 221641

Remember, also looking for good real estate agents in these areas (except Winnipeg). If anyone can help me out with any of these, that would be superb!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Occam (2 Jun 2011)

murrdawg said:
			
		

> Ottawa (would also like to know whereabouts in Ottawa the units are located...)
> ADM(IM) PMPR - IM/IT Proj 62582  -  probably Tunneys Pasture or Pearkes, possibly Woodline
> CANOSCOM - OP HQ 303190 - StarTop
> DGAEPM - Air Force Project/LCMM 291089 - Louis St. Laurent (Gatineau)
> ...



Hope that helps somewhat...


----------



## exgunnertdo (2 Jun 2011)

Can't help with all - but...

CDI is at 101 Col By Drive (downtown)
CANOSCOM is at Startop 
DGAEPM will either be downtown, near 101 Col By (forget the name) or some of them are over at Hotel de Ville bldg in Gatineau, I think.

Our agent in Ottawa was Kevin Coady. He was really good. We used in buying in 2007 and selling in 2010. Sold our house in Barrhaven in 5 days. He does tend to focus on the Barrhaven area (that's where he lives himself).

Best Ottawa advice I have - don't figure out where you're going to live based on your posting. No cost moves are very common in Ottawa and when you set yourself up for that perfect commute, they'll post you to the other end of the city, and it'll take 4 buses to get there. Find an area of the city you'd like to live in, and deal with how to get to work from there (within reason).

I actually know someone who plotted out every possible posting location in Ottawa (there are lots) and figured out the area of Ottawa that was equidistant to them all


----------



## exgunnertdo (2 Jun 2011)

Occam was posting while I was, and I messed up the editing.

None of the Air Force projects are at Louis St. Laurent - I just spent 3 years there, all Army and Navy in that building.

There is a building just off Rideau downtown (Cumberland rings a bell)? That's where some of the projects are. Some are in the Hotel de Ville bldg.

Don't know where DAirProg is but they weren't in LStL. An AF uniform was a rare sight in that building, and was usually worn by one of us support trade folks


----------



## murrdawg (2 Jun 2011)

So far, the information is great! I do appreciate it. My fiancees family lives in Morrisburg, so we were hoping that at least one of the Ottawa positions were in Leitrim as it is only an hour to Leitrim from Morrisburg, and little to no traffic en route there. I'm just dreading the transport in Ottawa. For all I know I might not get Ottawa (as I am going to put Trenton as my first choice), but really, any other location could be difficult as a first posting (As we are getting married in October in Kingston). So for 160,000, it is difficult in Ottawa to get a house with a yard (As we have a dog and a child), but I'm not sure what would be the best spot to live where housing is affordable in our range, as well as decent transport (as I'm hoping to drive) to work everyday.


----------



## Occam (2 Jun 2011)

exgunnertdo said:
			
		

> CDI is at 101 Col By Drive (downtown)



Subunits of CDI - CFJIC is at Tunneys, JIIFC is at Leitrim, D Geo Int is at Booth Street.



> DGAEPM will either be downtown, near 101 Col By (forget the name) or some of them are over at Hotel de Ville bldg in Gatineau, I think.



I saw your recent post - now that I think of it, I think you're right - I think the DGAEPM people are at Cumberland.  D Air Prog may well be at StarTop.  I can't keep track of who's where any more, I just a had a whack of people move to 110 O'Connor from a few different locations.  I'm not back into the office until Monday, I could verify things then.



> Best Ottawa advice I have - don't figure out where you're going to live based on your posting. No cost moves are very common in Ottawa and when you set yourself up for that perfect commute, they'll post you to the other end of the city, and it'll take 4 buses to get there. Find an area of the city you'd like to live in, and deal with how to get to work from there (within reason).
> 
> I actually know someone who plotted out every possible posting location in Ottawa (there are lots) and figured out the area of Ottawa that was equidistant to them all



Good advice.

Mod edit at member's request


----------



## dimsum (2 Jun 2011)

I'm in Comox and my realtor is Ryan Williams from ReMax.  He moved me in and was amazing, so I'm using him to sell my place.


----------



## Occam (2 Jun 2011)

murrdawg said:
			
		

> So far, the information is great! I do appreciate it. My fiancees family lives in Morrisburg, so we were hoping that at least one of the Ottawa positions were in Leitrim as it is only an hour to Leitrim from Morrisburg, and little to no traffic en route there. I'm just dreading the transport in Ottawa. For all I know I might not get Ottawa (as I am going to put Trenton as my first choice), but really, any other location could be difficult as a first posting (As we are getting married in October in Kingston). So for 160,000, it is difficult in Ottawa to get a house with a yard (As we have a dog and a child), but I'm not sure what would be the best spot to live where housing is affordable in our range, as well as decent transport (as I'm hoping to drive) to work everyday.



$160K won't get you much in Ottawa.  You'd do well in Gatineau or Aylmer, or in the outlying areas of Ottawa (Embrun, Greely, Rockland, Cumberland, Sarsfield, etc.).  Then transportation becomes somewhat more of an issue...

If you did want Ottawa, something to bear in mind is that a good number of the 30-odd buildings in the NCR will be migrating to the Nortel campus starting in 2013, I believe.  There's a thread on the subject elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## putz (2 Jun 2011)

I have a question in line with postings......  What happens if the base your posted to has no available PMQ's?  What accommodations can be provided for my family until a PMQ becomes available?  Buying a house is not a viable option any time in the near future.  I've been in for a few years now but all my postings have been inter base postings and this is the first on where I am posted off the base proper.


----------



## murrdawg (2 Jun 2011)

Putz, you can always rent a house....


----------



## dapaterson (2 Jun 2011)

DGAEPM is at 400 Cumberland, in downtown Ottawa.  However, they will be moving to the new building goig up beside Louis St Laurent in Gatineau (across the street from the Casino) in the medium term.


----------



## MJP (2 Jun 2011)

putz said:
			
		

> I have a question in line with postings......  What happens if the base your posted to has no available PMQ's?  What accommodations can be provided for my family until a PMQ becomes available?  Buying a house is not a viable option any time in the near future.  I've been in for a few years now but all my postings have been inter base postings and this is the first on where I am posted off the base proper.



You rent on the economy until a PMQ becomes available.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Jun 2011)

putz said:
			
		

> What accommodations can be provided for my family until a PMQ becomes available?



None.


----------



## murrdawg (3 Jun 2011)

Does anyone have any idea besides the UAV posting, what the other postings could entail for the job?


----------



## 211RadOp (3 Jun 2011)

If you go to your Career Manager's site you can put in the position numbers and it will give you an idea of the job for that number.

Having said that, even if you are put into that position number, that does not mean that is the job you are going to do.  For example, my position number says I'm the Regimental Standards WO, when in fact I am a Tp WO in 3 Sqn.


----------



## murrdawg (3 Jun 2011)

Only bad thing about this is, supposedly the positions which are accurate, it doesn't say much on the website in regards to what they actually do.


----------



## Occam (3 Jun 2011)

murrdawg said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any idea besides the UAV posting, what the other postings could entail for the job?



The DGAEPM positions are LCMM positions - Life Cycle Materiel Manager.  Manage AF equipment(s) from cradle to grave (requirements to disposal).

DIMEI positions - DIMEI is Director Information Management Engineering and Integration - they're the "third line" support to DND computer networks.  Geeks unlimited.   ;D

The CDI positions, if they're specifically for CELE, would more than likely be IM/IT projects.


----------



## Drag (3 Jun 2011)

In North Bay: I used Susan Nosko as my agent this summer and she is awesome.


----------

